

Foil surveillance by wearing a mask of this artist's face - danso
http://www.theverge.com/2014/5/7/5690880/urme-surveillance-mask-lets-wearers-avoid-identity-tracking

======
thekevan
How long until someone robs a bank while wearing his mask?

